# Plants... maybe?



## Ironmahn (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to change out my plastic plants to real, most of the fish I keep in this tank are aggressive and real diggers. 1 `Aequidens` sp. "Goldsaum", 1 Parachromis managuensis, 2 `Cichlasoma` octofasciatum, 1 Archocentrus nigrofasciatus, 5 Myleus rubripinnis, 1 Plecostomus. My 10" Jaguar and 9" Goldsaum are pretty pushing sometimes with the second plant from the left in the picture. My tank is a 150 gallon, with a Fluval FX5 canister and an Aquaclear 70 HOB. I also run a small power head (170gph) for added water movement. The substrate is called 3M ColorQuartz, and I run 4 40W 6500K daylight bulbs. Is this possible to change these out to real with the same looking plants that I have?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You might find yourself replacing plants often! 

If nothing else, the Silver Dollars (Myleus rubripinnis) will probably eat them. 
Probably not a good idea...


----------



## thereef (Nov 9, 2008)

The problem is the fish you have are herbavores (not all of them). You should set the tank for plants if you want to do plants. But if you insist on keeping plants with your current selection try Java Moss. Java Fern and several species of Anubias's they are generally a sour tasting plant and most (not All) fish will leave them alone. they are also low light tolerent and can be planted or attached directly to the drift wood using cotton string. After a while the plant will root and the string just rots away. Good Luck. One more thing you will need to get your Ph to about 7.5 to 7.8 max to grow these.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

thereef said:


> The problem is the fish you have are herbavores (not all of them). You should set the tank for plants if you want to do plants. But if you insist on keeping plants with your current selection try Java Moss. Java Fern and several species of Anubias's they are generally a sour tasting plant and most (not All) fish will leave them alone. they are also low light tolerent and can be planted or attached directly to the drift wood using cotton string. After a while the plant will root and the string just rots away. Good Luck. One more thing you will need to get your Ph to about 7.5 to 7.8 max to grow these.


I second this, try to find (hard leafs) they are hardy enough and sometimes can withstand the abuse

Doug


----------

